# Size of Forgeworld Tau miniatures?



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Hello All,
I have been thinking of building a au super-heavy tank, and want to base it off of a forgeworld tau plane (tiger shark or barracuda). I was wondering how big the forge world models are. I would prefer the barracuda, as it's significantly cheaper, but i don't know if it will be big enough for what I'm thinking.(hammerhead turrets, side batteries of plasma and missiles, burst cannon turrets)

Thanks for any help


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's roughly the size two Land Raiders laid nose to rear for Wingspan, and the length about the same again, but a little bit longer (for the Tiger Shark AX10).

The Manta is fucking huge, while I've never seen a Barracuda.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Wow, I didn't expect it to be that big...

That's good to know though, if the barracuda is anything like that, I should be able to use it, and save some cash.

As for the Manta- I would love to use that, but I would like to be able to afford food...

Still might be worth it!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

A Manta could be it's own table if you were that nuts


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

The Barracuda is fairly small, about the size of a Hammerhead (I have one). I'm building a Tau superheavy now and I'm sizing it about the same as a Baneblade with aproximately the same weapons loadout. This will keep it easier to play with and your opponents will be less likely to block it's use in a game out of fear of it being too powerful. Remember that vehicles can get cover saves so you don't want it too big.


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

Manta size comparisons:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/scalemanta.htm


----------

